# Boneless Turkey Breast



## bigkahunaranch (Jul 30, 2013)

Last weekend I smoked a boneless turkey breast. It was smoked in my new Masterbuilt 40 smoker.













turkey breast.jpg



__ bigkahunaranch
__ Jul 30, 2013






I brined it overnight, then smoked it for 4.5 hours.

My Texas hat goes off to Amazing Pellets, I used Hickory on this turkey and it came out 

so much better then I could ever have hoped for. You can see the juices still running out of the bird, and the smoke flavor 

was excellent.

I was conversing with Todd (such a great guy) about using Apple wood next time, he recommended injecting it with  white wine and garlic butter. Sounds like a must to kinda thing.

Anyway, the Masterbuilt is a good smoker but A-maze-n products make it so much better. 

Big Kahuna Ranch

he


----------



## themule69 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice bird. Yup Todd has a great little gadget. It makes easy work of smoking in a MES

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice looking Breast , Kahuna.  Keep up the good work . The AMNPS is a great tool...

Have fun and. ..


----------



## dgilley (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the idea of white wine and garlic / butter for injection.

What temp did you smoke it at?


----------



## bluto (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice breast!  HA, looks great, boneless turkey breast is on my short list.  Let us know how the injected version works out.


----------



## disco (Aug 6, 2013)

That is a great looking breast.








Disco


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 6, 2013)

Great looking turkey breast!

Beautifully smoked.  I love the nut and fruit woods with poultry!

Bill


----------



## sqwib (Aug 6, 2013)

Dude you....













nailed it.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 6, 2013






Great job!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks great, good job.


----------



## mtm29575 (Aug 7, 2013)

Your turkey looks fantastic!   I have the Masterbuilt 40 also, but am new to smokers. My only smoke so far was a whole chicken, but it came out too smokey. I was considering using the pellets too. My question is, did you use the Amazing smoker tray with you pellets, or did you just put the pellets in the smoker tray in the Masterbuilt, or did you make a foil pouch for the pellets?  This would help me in smoking in the future, as I learn the ropes.


----------

